# What to expect on a 20 year old outboard?



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone care to make some assumptions for me about what might need to happen to a 20 year old 4 stroke outboard to make it 100% again? Looks to be a freshwater motor, a little rough around the edges.

I’m thinking change the fluids, install all new fuel lines, good carb cleaning and a pull cord. Its a jet motor so take that into consideration if you have knowledge there. Then if all is well run it. What am I missing?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How's the impeller on the jet.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d change the plugs and cooling system…but first I’d check compression all around. If the compression checks out it should just be a refresh and go (No computer crap)


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Like others have said, check compression. And cameras like this are getting pretty cheap. I have this one, but I have seen them on eBay for under $20. You could easily look at the tops of the pistons for abnormalities and cylinder walls for scoring. 



Amazon.com


----------

